# Lexi got promoted!



## Lexi (15 Dec 2004)

Okay, so maybe I'm overreacting and blowing this way out of proportion but I was promoted to Pte. last night.
That may not seem like a huge deal, but I'm thrilled, I was sure I wasn't gonna get the promotion.  ;D

On top of that, my CO asked me to attend a ceremony at City Hall today in celebration of the 125th anniversary of the Royal Canadian Army Cadets.... I'm the only Pte. going. She then invited to come help out kids at the armouries this Saturday.  ;D I'm packing in as much cadets as possible before Christmas Break, that way the withdrawl symptoms won't be as bad.  ;D

Cheers,
Lexi


----------



## Burrows (15 Dec 2004)

I see we are using our title now?


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (15 Dec 2004)

Congradulations PTE! ;D


----------



## gun plumber (15 Dec 2004)

congrats!
Don't ever say"only a ...."You worked hard for it,and by saying that you imply weakness.Be proud of your accomplishments,and rememember with rank comes responsibility.
Enjoy!


----------



## Franko (15 Dec 2004)

Good job kiddo  

Geesh...you just got in what....last year?

Keep up the good work. I take it that you did really well on the green star testing?

Regards


----------



## Scratch_043 (15 Dec 2004)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> congrats!
> Don't ever say"only a ...."You worked hard for it,and by saying that you imply weakness.Be proud of your accomplishments,and rememember with rank comes responsibility.
> Enjoy!


Hey, you stole that from Spiderman, sort of.

Congrats Lex, and keep it up.


----------



## my72jeep (15 Dec 2004)

Good show cant wait till I see cpl Lexi


----------



## dano (15 Dec 2004)

Magnificent. Make sure to keep up on the work.


----------



## SavSC2004 (15 Dec 2004)

Good Job


----------



## Bassface (15 Dec 2004)

Good Job Lexi. It's great that you are moving up and enjoying the experience ;D


----------



## q_1966 (15 Dec 2004)

Good Job Pte. Lexi, keep up the good work.

- Shawn


----------



## Lexi (15 Dec 2004)

Franko said:
			
		

> Good job kiddo
> 
> Geesh...you just got in what....last year?
> 
> ...


This is my 8th month in cadets...
And I dunno how well I got on my green star testing... I haven't gotten it back yet. 

The weirdest part about it was that my CI was taking green star cadets who joined after Christmas and who had not gone to camp and stuck them in green star again. Myself, who joined in early April, did not go to camp, but she put me in with the red stars. I thought maybe she had made a mistake, and I told her about it, and she just winked at me and walked away.


----------



## Knox (15 Dec 2004)

Congrats!
Im new here and my friend lexi suggested this place to me so ya
I also attend cadets with lexi and i too got promoted to Pte. if any of you care

Thanx,
Knox


----------



## Burrows (15 Dec 2004)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Good show cant wait till I see cpl Lexi



I cant wait until I see General Burrows.....that may be a bit far away for now....


----------



## M16 (15 Dec 2004)

gj Knox.


----------



## QOR-Sargent (15 Dec 2004)

Congrads! 
I still remember when I got promoted to a Private. I felt so big! Just keep up the good work! So RHLI! I know a bunch of WO from your corps well 2 lol. Your corps is a really good corps stick with it and you will be really really awesome!!! 

Sgt Humphrey
PS I can't wait till RSM Humphrey!


----------



## Slim (15 Dec 2004)

Hi Lexi

General...Corporal...?!

Well done. It feels great when we are recognized for our accomplishments. Keep at it and you'l be a seargent in no time!

Slim


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Dec 2004)

well done Lexi!


----------



## Kirkhill (15 Dec 2004)

Congratulations Private Lexi   

Well done.


----------



## cpl-cam (15 Dec 2004)

Lexi said:
			
		

> Okay, so maybe I'm overreacting and blowing this way out of proportion but I was promoted to Pte. last night.
> That may not seem like a huge deal, but I'm thrilled, I was sure I wasn't gonna get the promotion.  ;D
> 
> On top of that, my CO asked me to attend a ceremony at City Hall today in celebration of the 125th anniversary of the Royal Canadian Army Cadets.... I'm the only Pte. going. She then invited to come help out kids at the armouries this Saturday.  ;D I'm packing in as much cadets as possible before Christmas Break, that way the withdrawl symptoms won't be as bad.  ;D
> ...



Congrats! Nice to see someone who sees ceremonies and saturday stuff as a perk!


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Dec 2004)

Lexi,

Good things come to those who wait!

Good on ya with the promotion, and its the first rung on a ladder, on the long way to the top.

Enjoy!

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Thompson_JM (15 Dec 2004)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> congrats!
> Don't ever say"only a ...."You worked hard for it,and by saying that you imply weakness.Be proud of your accomplishments,and rememember with rank comes responsibility.
> Enjoy!



Accually the Essence of that quote comes from basic Training.. You never refer to yourself as Just a ____ (even though we so often do) 

im sure the spiderman referance was from the last line there.... 

cheers

and congrats Lexi. keep working towards your goals


----------



## tabernac (18 Dec 2004)

Burrows said:
			
		

> I cant wait until I see General Burrows.....that may be a bit far away for now....



That would be if you ever make it out of the Cadet system > ;D .


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (18 Dec 2004)

Way to go Lexi!! I was pretty stoked about getting Private too!


----------



## Burrows (18 Dec 2004)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> That would be if you ever make it out of the Cadet system > ;D .



As much as I love cadets....I love big shiny titles and high pay even more....plus....then I could wear a kilt....and who would argue...I am a General After All ;D

General Burrows
Cadet forum Moderator...


----------



## Ranger (18 Dec 2004)

CONGRATS LEXI!!!
You sound as if you really deserved it. I think it took me 9 months ot get Trooper, 2 weeks to get Corporal and then 7 months to get Sergeant.
I think you will do well Lexi, you have a great spirit!


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (18 Dec 2004)

Congratulations, hope you like your new rank.


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

It took me 3 months to get Pte. and another 3 months to get Cpl. Then we had a break for the Summer and when we got back I had Mcpl. But My corps grew alot the Last year or two so they were handing our promotions like CRAZY!! But My Friend joined last february, and she went to CL and she ended up getting MCpl before the got Pte. So anythiong is Possible. Right now she is in Silver Star.


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Dec 2004)

Congrats Lexi, and Burrows you would have to lose the kilt at the Rank of COL.  From what I hear BGen Young was major POed about that (Him being a former 48th CO, and current DCO of LFCA).


----------



## Burrows (22 Dec 2004)

....When Im CDS....Regulations Shall BE CHANGED!  after all whos going to stop me id be CDS


----------



## Pte. Gagnon (18 Jan 2005)

Regarding you first post...you werent the only private there...i was there and so was capubianco...  nice try there!! ps im making you do drill tonight!!!


----------



## Lexi (18 Jan 2005)

Pte. Gagnon said:
			
		

> Regarding you first post...you werent the only private there...i was there and so was capubianco...  nice try there!! ps im making you do drill tonight!!!


Pfft, I'd love to see you try.  ;D


----------



## Zedic_1913 (18 Jan 2005)

Congrats on your first promotion ... I still remember the feeling of pride I had when I got my promotion to Trooper (Armoured term for Private).


----------



## Jonny Boy (18 Jan 2005)

ya congrats i remember geting promoted to trroper to it was one of the most exiting days in my cadet life. the next rank i need it CWO butthat will never happen before i am 19 it is my last year


----------



## david124124 (18 Jan 2005)

good job to all,I hate it when cadets dont even appreciate when they are promoted.Eh burrows...Nudge nudge


----------



## sgt_mandal (18 Jan 2005)

hey wheres crowe? ???


----------



## Burrows (19 Jan 2005)

Mcpl.Serednicki said:
			
		

> good job to all,I hate it when cadets dont even appreciate when they are promoted.Eh burrows...Nudge nudge



??? *is confuzzled* ???


----------



## Lexi (10 Jun 2005)

Just thought I'd bump this thread, (instead of starting a new one,)

And tell you all that I was promoted to Corporal on Tuesday night.  ;D


----------



## Guardian (10 Jun 2005)

Congrats - keep up the good work!


----------



## gt102 (10 Jun 2005)

I have already directly told you this.. but CONGRATS!

I remember the day I got that extra stripe.. man was I ever happy... but then I got a maple leaf.. then I got another strip.. now I just recieved a nice pace stick. Cadets just keeps on givin'  ;D


----------



## Burrows (10 Jun 2005)

Congrats.


----------



## Saorse (10 Jun 2005)

Wonderful work, Corporal! This thread may make quite the momento four or five years down the road.


----------



## sgt_mandal (10 Jun 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Jun 2005)

good job. keep working and you will soon have a maple leaf to add to those chevrons.


----------



## Ranger (10 Jun 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS LEXI!!!

I quit cadets two months ago, I'm joining the Reserves with the Queen's York Rangers.
Anyway, keep up the great work kid!!


----------



## Kiltmann (10 Jun 2005)

Great job, Cpl.

Maybe I can call a friend or two and do a minigun salute sometime? 

Anyway, welcome to NCO-hood. Just remember, use the 'force' wisely. 

Your constant 5.56 connection,

Nik.


----------



## Maine_Finn (10 Jun 2005)

Lexi said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd bump this thread, (instead of starting a new one,)
> 
> And tell you all that I was promoted to Corporal on Tuesday night.   ;D



Way to go, Lexi!! Congrats, hun.  :-* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope to be up your way soon, I'll show ya how dumb us Downeasters can be when it comes to celebrating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Kippis!_

~Finn


----------



## Slim (11 Jun 2005)

Well Done Lexi!!

You've obviously worked very hard and are dedicated to cadets! Now you have something to show for it.

We're all very proud of you!  

Slim


----------



## Gunner (11 Jun 2005)

Well Done Lexi.  Keep up the good work and continue to work hard.  If you do, I have no doubt that, one day, I will be standing to attention in front of you!


----------



## Lexi (11 Jun 2005)

Well okay, this is the LAST thing I'm going to brag about..  :-[

Today was 62 RHLI's annual inspection, and I was on the flag party, which did awesome by the way. Congrats to other flag party members on the board...  

I was also top of my star level and recieved an award for it..  ;D

Anyway, I shall let this thread fall off the edge of the first page...


----------



## THEARMYGUY (12 Jun 2005)

Lexi,

Pride is a dish served best with humility.  You got it bang on and that is why you are now a CPL.  If you continue to work hard you will continue to excel.  Good luck in the future and congrats about your annual and your award.

Cheers!

The Army Guy


----------



## Slim (12 Jun 2005)

Girl...You rock!

Well done!

Slim


----------



## Pea (12 Jun 2005)

Congrats Lexi! 

I remember when I got promoted to Cpl and received the best red star award for my corps. I was pretty proud that day!

Keep up the great work..much more pride to come for you!  ;D


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Jun 2005)

Congratulations Lexi! I remember when i got promosted to Cpl.. It was better than PTE. Because you always hear about how you automatically get that.. So i felt like I really earned Cpl..


----------

